# .243



## ttommy63

Is a .243 with a hundread grain big enough to take a deer? :sniper:


----------



## KurtR

yes


----------



## zogman

No, it will bounce off oke:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

there is only one step bigger. I have killed many with 100 gr loads. I kow guys that hunt Muley's with 100 gr 243


----------



## pre-war

I hunt in a large deer hunting party of 12-15 guys. You can imagine the variety of rifles and calibers we've seen come and go. You can also imagine the number of deer we see killed every year. While I've seen many deer killed with the .243 I've also seen some wounded that would have stayed down given a larger caliber were used. I know I'll get flamed for saying this but it is based on 25+ years of deer hunting and is my personal opinion only....."there are far better deer calibers available so why use a marginal one like the .243". A simple step up to any of the 25 calibers with 115 grain bullets still has manageable recoil but also creates a more humane kill than the .243. Mistakes can and do happen we should do what we can to avoid wounding animals. Flame suit is on.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I am with pre-war on this. It will kill them stone dead at moderate ranges in the hands of an expert. There is however, no room for error with this caliber. I would love to hunt with one, but I solely trophy hunt and do not want to take the chance on having to trail a wounded deer - that is the only reason i don't use one. A .270Win or larger caliber, gives better payload, trajectory and punch than the quarter bores.

You may be able to get away with one up in your the North... but here where it is THICK everywhere... I want him DRT when I pull the trigger.

Make no mistake, a .243 will kill them if used correctly, but there is NO ROOM FOR ERROR with it.


----------



## KurtR

so if you shoot a deer in the guts with a .270 it will do more than a .243 i find that interresting. A bad shot is a bad shot i dont care what you are shooting unless you are talking .338 or bigger. better trajectory i find that hard to beat in a fast 6mm with 205 amax or 115 dtac. Bottom line if you make a bad shot it is bad cal will not fix that.


----------



## farmerj

seen deer go forever with a .30-06 and .338 win mag just as well.

Get the .243 and go practice with it.

don't just sit as some silly bench either. Practice as if you would while in the woods. Walk around with your gun, shoot, Run around with your gun, shoot. How many times are you going to be sitting at a bench in the woods waiting for a deer to show up?

And don't think just because you shoot 5-10 shots to zero you know what your gun is going to do. Go shoot year round, not just 2 weeks before deer season starts to "zero" the rifle in.


----------



## ttommy63

Thanks for all the info, I plan to purchase a .243 for a dual purpose gun, funds a little low. I want to coyote hunt and deer hunt to. I beleive a .270 would mess the yotes up to much. Either way I go, .243 or .270, It will be a dual purpose gun until the funds pick up a little bit. :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

you don't have to be an "expert" to humanely kill deer with a 243. Just don't take stupid shots. I have HUMANELY killed deer at 300 yards. 1 shot, 2 steps and down. I also have seen bigger guns blow off a sholder and the deer run off to die. talking about humane kills, watch all the deer hunting shows that use muzzle loaders, everyone of those deer have to be trailed. Shoot a deer in the right place, and while field dressing take a close look at the damage done to the inside of that animal, then tell me they are a marginal deer round


----------



## Plainsman

Is a 243 enough gun for deer. What is more important than the caliber is what's between the shooters ears. I liked Sasha and Abby's comment, because many things determine what you should use. Out here on the prairie where I can watch a deer run for 400 yards I have shot them with as small as a 22 Hornet. Those shots were two does standing broadside at under 50 yards. The third was a deer running away at 100 yards but it already had two legs shot off with a 30-40 Krag or I would not have shot. I think I have shot about three or four with a 223, and a dozen with a 22-250. 
Most of my deer now are shot with a 300 Win Mag, 270, 45/70, 44 mag, 308, and I hope next year a 6.5 X 284 Norma. What I liked about Sasha and Abby's comment is it reminded me of how habitat enters into it. If I was hunting in very thick cover I would shoot a much larger gun simply because I don't see red very well so I don't track as well as I would like. I get the job done, but it takes me forever. Luckily I hunt with huntin1 who sees blood under a rock.  Also, even wind will enter into what you think is best. Wind should make you think high ballistic coefficient. Large bodied animals should make you think in terms of sectional density. 
Today's bullets are much better than what we hunted with 30 years ago. None of us can determine what is sufficient for another person to use. Some people I would not want shooting at deer with a 338 Win Mag, while guys like huntin1 who I hunt with I would think nothing of him shooting a deer with a 223. 
If your new to hunting I would suggest stick to the old rule of 1000 ft/lb of energy delivered to target, and use a quality bullet.

One other comment: If you hunt public land use a caliber that drops them fast. Even on private posted land you sometimes have some guy that thinks he killed the deer you shot. If the thing runs 100 yards on public land in some places it is likely to be shot at again.


----------



## tigerdog

My mother decided to hunt deer for her first time this fall. My dad let her practice with a .270 and 30-06. She hit and wounded a deer about 5 minutes into the season but was unable to find the deer. Fortunately someone else spotted and shot a wounded animal nearby that was likely that deer (I think about two days later). She missed a couple of others. She simply lacked confidence with those rifles. I went up the next weekend to help her out and had her shooting my .243. She was pleased with the lighter recoil and we went out and successfully harvested her first deer. A .243 is certainly adequate, though probably not ideal, but if you can more confidently put the bullet where it belongs, it may be the best for you.
My first deer was taken with a 7mm mag and I still have only used that and a .308 on deer, but I wouldn't recommend that route. My children will likely take their first deer with the .243. It was great seeing my mom's excitement harvesting her first animal. I really look forward to seeing my children get their first too. (Long wait though... my oldest isn't even 3).


----------



## alleyyooper

I've been deer hunting for 49 years come Nov. 15th 2011. I've shot deer with a slug in a 410 shot gun that will only except 2 1/2 inch shells My first deer. I shot alot of deer with a 30-30 after that first one. In 1970 I switched to a 308 but due to a accident with the same rifle I owned by a friend I got rid of that rifle. The local gun shop owner suggested I buy a 243 he had setting on the shelf and I laughed at him but did by the rifle and the stuff to reload for it. I got to playing around with different loads for it in 1980 and decided to use it on deer after deciding I liked what I was seeing at the range and the medium I was shooting into.
Today it is my favorite deer rifle with hand loaded Sierra 85gr. HPBT game king bullets useing IMR 4350 powder. I also use the same bullet on crows, coyotes, wood chucks, plus possums and skunks. 
Like all other calibers you need the right shot place ment. You can not gut shoot a deer with a 308 and expect it to die on the spot. 
If I could only afford one rifle and wanted to hunt a bunch of different game it would be some thing in 243.

 Al


----------



## ttommy63

Thanks alley I really liked your reply. I have found a few .243's for decent money, prolly gonna go this route. Maybe someday my oldest son, who is 6 now, will take his first deer with it. :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper

Two things I suggest is do a lot of shooting at different ranges, if possiable from different postions too.
Second thing is to watch for a reloading outfit, either local buyers guide type paper or criages list. By hand loading you can fine tune the ammo for your rifle, use bullets not loaded for a 243 at the factory. As I said If I could only have one rifle it would be a 243.

 Al


----------



## jk3hunter

KurtR said:


> so if you shoot a deer in the guts with a .270 it will do more than a .243 i find that interresting. A bad shot is a bad shot i dont care what you are shooting unless you are talking .338 or bigger. better trajectory i find that hard to beat in a fast 6mm with 205 amax or 115 dtac. Bottom line if you make a bad shot it is bad cal will not fix that.


amen brother. No matter what caliber you use shot placement is key! 222 and 223 are just fine for deer hunting within range and within reason, but shot placement is key with those, just as well as any!


----------



## oldfireguy

My daughter shoots a Remington 788 in .243 and has taken several deer with it. It requires practice, and patience, and bullet placement. Enjoy your .243.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

85 gr for Coyote, 100 gr for Deer and enjoy an awesome gun with light recoil. Wouldn't trade mine. Another nice feature is almost any store that sells ammo will have some kind of 243 ammo


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have been hunting deer for 35 years. I have hunted with rifle,shotgun,ML in regards to a powder driven weapon. Shock value plays a part in anchoring a deer period. Thus while all above do effectively kill deer some anchor a deer much better with the same shot placement. The anchoring of the deer is what many refer to in regards to run off deer. Depending on tracking conditions and type of terrain you hunt. This has a impact upon retrieval of hit animals. For example I shot a average whitetail doe through both lungs with a 12 ga slug at under 70 yards. Good blood trail, but the deer still traveled well over 400 yards before dying. Doe was not knocked down, simply took off running. Same fall in a different area I shot another doe with my 30-06 165gr Sierra boattail and the hit was about the same. No shoulder, just pass through rib cage and out the other side, deer was shot at just under 250 yards standing as well. Deer went about 30 yards and was dead!

Which brings me to my next point, a .243 is more than adequate to take a deer, and I know of a number taken with this caliber at ranges in excess of 500 yards, but all those deer where taken with the Barnes TSX bullet in 85gr! I won't get into a long detail, but from my field observations of deer harvested with a TSX bullet, I would take the .243 TSX round over a .270 130-140gr lead based bullet in regards to the shock value they deliver and trauma they cause.

Watched a gut shot deer that bleed out simply from the trauma this bullet caused, even though the liver and kidney on the deer never where touched by the bullet. Rear 1/3 of the lungs looked like whip cream and jello mix yet the bullet did not hit them.Liver and kidney both looked like they had been beaten with a meat mallet! All of the tissue damage caused severe hemorrhage.


----------



## pat2121

I hunt with a win. model 100 that my dad gave me at 12yrs and to this day I am 43 I have shot over 130 deer and only lost one deer. I cant wait till my girls are old enough to start hunting with it.


----------



## pre-war

I know there are exceptions but, anyone who has much experience hunting deer knows the .243 is not quite big enough. Under ideal conditions they will do the job but, anytime the weather gets nasty or the deer are long range the .243s should be left in the truck. Hunting proclamations should be adjusted to exclude anything smaller than .25 for deer hunting. The .243s should be limited to small game such as rabbits, fox, coyote, prairie dogs and gophers.


----------



## KurtR

pre-war said:


> I know there are exceptions but, anyone who has much experience hunting deer knows the .243 is not quite big enough. Under ideal conditions they will do the job but, anytime the weather gets nasty or the deer are long range the .243s should be left in the truck. Hunting proclamations should be adjusted to exclude anything smaller than .25 for deer hunting. The .243s should be limited to small game such as rabbits, fox, coyote, prairie dogs and gophers.


Could you please back that up with some actuall evidence or is this just another line of bull****. You need to explain to the mule deer i have shot at over 400 yards in the bad weather and windy plains of Sd that they are not supposed to be dead when they only have a .243 hole in thier heart. Please oh please tell me how they are dead. Holes kill **** plain and simple and when put in the correct spot that is all that matters. I will stick with the fact that if you shoot a deer in the guts with a .270 it is the same as shot in the guts with a .243 niether are going to die fast. Bullet placement is more important than cal any and every day of the week simple as that. Give me some one shooting a small cal that is accurate and hits thier spot every time over some clown with a big 300 that might get it right.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

My brother carried a .243 for years and it put venison on the table, but eventually I convinced him to upgrade to a .270 once we stopped doing as many pushes and hunted from stands where longer shots were suddenly possible, he wanted something with a little more energy for those.


----------



## farmerj

oke:

Needs the beer and popcorn now though...


----------



## Dick Monson

farmerj said:


> oke:
> 
> Needs the beer and popcorn now though...


Yeah, these are always fun. :rollin: Montana had stats in the '60s that more elk were killed with a .243 than any other caliber.


----------



## farmerj

More hunters been taken by a good marketting exec than deer I think


----------



## KurtR

Dick Monson said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> 
> oke:
> 
> Needs the beer and popcorn now though...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are always fun. :rollin: Montana had stats in the '60s that more elk were killed with a .243 than any other caliber.
Click to expand...

Gasp a .243 shooting an elk i thought they bounced off deer?

Famerj i think i have just found my new sig line thank you :beer:


----------



## farmerj

KurtR said:


> Famerj i think i have just found my new sig line thank you :beer:


You are most welcome.

Just remember...

(credit to my uncle)
If the fish aren't biting high, fish low...
If the fish aren't biting low, they are somewhere in between.


----------



## alleyyooper

For you that need the 270, 308, 30-06, 300 win mags, 7 mm mag and all the rest in between MORE POWER TO YA.

Those of us who really know will use a 243, 6 mm, 244, and maybe even a 250 3000. Then harvest our deer rain snow sleet or sun shiney days.

 Al


----------



## pre-war

The evidence you asked for is clearly stated in the back of most reloading manuals. .277 130/140 grain and larger bullets clearly outshoot any hunting bullets in 6mm calibers. They drop less, drift less and hit much harder.

I suppose a 17 hmr could also kill a deer given a proper hit but, why? Better calibers are available. Calibers, cartridges and guns are tools, not sentimental pieces. Responsible hunters respect the game by using the proper tool for a humane and quick kill. In my opinion the .243 is not the proper tool for deer hunting....better tools are available...why not use those?


----------



## KurtR

|
+---- Bullet Inputs -----+----Atmosphere Inputs ----+-------Sight Inputs ------+
| Caliber: 0.243 inches | Temperature: 59 degrees | Sight Height: 1.5 inches |
| Weight: 105 grains | Pressure: 29.92 inHg | Zero Range: 100 yards |
| G1 BC: 0.500 lb/in^2 | Humidity: 0 % | Look Angle: 0 degrees |
| G1 Form Factor: 0.508 | Density: 0.07647 lb/ft^3 | |
| MZL Velocity: 3100 fps| Wind Speed: 10 mph | |
| | Wind Direction: 3 O'clock| |
+------------------------+--------------------------+--------------------------+

+----------------------------- Program Output ---------------------------------+
Range Velocity Energy Trajectory TOF Drift
(yards) (fps) (ft-lb) (inches) (sec) (inches)
0 3100 2240 -1.50 0.0000 0.00
100 2901 1962 0.00 0.1000 -0.58
200 2712 1714 -2.64 0.2070 -2.38
300 2530 1492 -10.00 0.3215 -5.51
400 2355 1293 -22.81 0.4444 -10.11
500 2188 1116 -41.90 0.5766 -16.34
600 2028 959 -68.26 0.7190 -24.38
700 1875 819 -103.09 0.8728 -34.43
800 1729 697 -147.83 1.0395 -46.74
900 1593 591 -204.23 1.2203 -61.53
1000 1466 501 -274.35 1.4166 -79.07

+----------------------------- Program Inputs ---------------------------------+
| |
+---- Bullet Inputs -----+----Atmosphere Inputs ----+-------Sight Inputs ------+
| Caliber: 0.277 inches | Temperature: 59 degrees | Sight Height: 1.5 inches |
| Weight: 130 grains | Pressure: 29.92 inHg | Zero Range: 100 yards |
| G1 BC: 0.460 lb/in^2 | Humidity: 0 % | Look Angle: 0 degrees |
| G1 Form Factor: 0.526 | Density: 0.07647 lb/ft^3 | |
| MZL Velocity: 3190 fps| Wind Speed: 10 mph | |
| | Wind Direction: 3 O'clock| |
+------------------------+--------------------------+--------------------------+

+----------------------------- Program Output ---------------------------------+
Range Velocity Energy Trajectory TOF Drift
(yards) (fps) (ft-lb) (inches) (sec) (inches)
0 3190 2937 -1.50 0.0000 0.00
100 2970 2546 -0.00 0.0975 -0.61
200 2761 2200 -2.45 0.2022 -2.50
300 2561 1894 -9.46 0.3151 -5.81
400 2371 1622 -21.79 0.4368 -10.69
500 2189 1383 -40.31 0.5685 -17.32
600 2014 1171 -66.11 0.7114 -25.92
700 1849 987 -100.49 0.8668 -36.74
800 1693 827 -145.07 1.0364 -50.04
900 1548 692 -201.81 1.2217 -66.12
1000 1415 578 -273.08 1.4245 -85.26

Ok so here is some data for you out to 500 yds tell me an animal would know the diference when hit by a .243 or a .270 and if want to shoot farther i thought the wind drift on the big dog was better and it shoots how much flatter? Like i said you are spewing a line of **** that can not be backed up by facts. So i used what was on hornadys web site to plug in the berger bullets computer the back of your books must be differnt or some thing. At least use a good cal at range to make this argument the .270 is a bomb and has nothing for decent bullets,


----------



## pat2121

deer dont care if they die from a .243 or .270


----------



## pre-war

Son, you are using unreasonable and unrealistic data to support your point. The 6mm 105 grain Berger needs a 7 or 8 twist. It is designed with a high BC for long range target use not hunting. The .243 Winchester is a 10 twist and will not stabilize the 105 Berger Target bullet. Even if it could stabilize it (which it can't) a .243 Winchester would not safely shoot the 105 grain at 3100 fps, 2850 is more realistic. 
Using unfair comparisons only weakens your argument. Look, if you want to shoot inferior hardware go right ahead. Just be sure to use a proper bullets made for hunting and limit your shots to reasonable ranges. And try not to swear so much, reading it makes you seem stupid.


----------



## KurtR

Partner that was with a 105 amax and bbls are made every day that will stabilize it. Explain to me how shooters are winning 1000 yard fclass matches shooting the 115 dtac if the .243 will not stabalize. And that info was taken right from hornadys web site from there factory loaded ammo so they must just be a bunch of liars. Both bullets are hornady also. Match bullet or hunting bullet put it where it needs to be and the deer or any animal for that fact will be dead. You have brought nothing to this except your opinion so bring some facts and you might have some thing to go with. I must have a wierd gun as the old ruger i got from my grandpa will shoot the 105 amax to 500 with great consistancey with no sign of key holeing or of not being stabalized. Here is a little on hunting with match bullets and hunting bullets seems that if you shoot an animal in the vitals they die.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost2331137


----------



## alleyyooper

Where is that flogging a dead horse thing. We own 243's Shoot 243's love 243's and ain't a thing can be done for the NON BELIVERS.

We 243 people know what they do, thats all that matters. I only use the 85 grain HPBT Sierra, deer, crows, possums, skunks and coyotes and one time snow shoe hares. I have 2 rifles a early 1970's Model 700 BDL, and a latter 1970's Rugar 77 tang saftey which was my dads up till 2003 just before he passed away.

 Al


----------



## KurtR

I know but it is just so hard to let these mis truths go uncorrected.


----------



## farmerj

but ifn' Iz get'z me a new fangled .270 super short serious blow em up magnum and all that good stuff, I can hit the flea off that dear at 170000 yards and come back and hit him in the chest with the same boolet knockin that deer down so dead, it will still be alive and walkin....


----------



## pre-war

i don't need no stinkin tv, i gots me a radio
who needs a automobile....i got's two good feet
i get me a newspaper every morning...what could a computer possibly do for me? i ain't about to find out.


----------



## alleyyooper

I'm 64 years old, If there is one thing I have learned in life it is that it is useless to try to correct the mind set of some people. 
It gets annoying, builds the blood pressure and you gain nothing. 
Explain your view/findings, walk away and do some thing fun like shooting a varmit with a 243.

I stated in a post above we at one time shot Snow shoe hares wth the 243. We lived in a area with steep hill sides and deep valleys. The woods were all being clear cut and the second growth was thick and skinny. come about this time in March we would start looseing snow from the hill tops down. Those white snow shoes would pick a hill side to sun them selves we would set up on the oppsite hill side scan for that white hare then look for its eye a shiny black dot in the white. Once we had one we would shoot with amazing results at ranges from 100 yrds to 3 hundred yards.
Great fun, devloped skills and good eating.

 Al


----------



## KurtR

A little more reading on what the little .243 can do. http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... w=1#UNREAD

and here is some viewing of what the little gun can do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE5LlYqg ... ideo_title


----------



## spitfire_er

I have taken deer with just about every weapon minus a spear. I own too many calibers to list and have shot deer with many of them. The .243 is still one of my favorites.

Caliber is of not much concern if shot placement is correct. Most calibers are sufficient for deer if you keep in mind shot placement, bullet selection, and knowing how far out your bullet will carry enough energy to do what you want it to do.

For the average hunter that shoots his gun less than 50 rounds a year, and does not handload, a .243 is more than sufficient with a good shot.


----------



## pre-war

I suppose everyone has to draw a line between what is too small caliber for deer and what is adequate. I worked with a guy this week that said "I still like to use the 30 caliber for deer." For me it is 25 caliber and larger.


----------



## huntin1

I'm thinking that all those deer that my son and I have shot with 243's ain't really dead. So, I guess I'll have to re-shoot them all with my 308. :wink: :iroll:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot

pre-war said:


> I know there are exceptions but, *anyone who has much experience hunting deer knows *the .*243 is not quite big enough*. Under ideal conditions they will do the job but, anytime the weather gets nasty or the deer are long range the .243s should be left in the truck. Hunting proclamations should be adjusted to exclude anything smaller than .25 for deer hunting. The .243s should be limited to small game such as rabbits, fox, coyote, prairie dogs and gophers.





pre-war said:


> I suppose a 17 hmr could also kill a deer given a proper hit but, why? Better calibers are available. Calibers, cartridges and guns are tools, not sentimental pieces. Responsible hunters respect the game by using the proper tool for a humane and quick kill. In my opinion the .243 is not the proper tool for deer hunting....better tools are available...why not use those?


I always get a kick out of posts like these with those who believe their personal experience is so superior to everyone else's and they are the only ones with such experience. So here is my experience. When someone claims, something or someone else's rifle isn't big enough, they usually have little to no experience with that caliber. Maybe the people in your large group shooting the 243 can't shoot and should spend some more time at the range. Maybe they need to select a better bullet for the job. Maybe too many people read and listen to the salesman in their favorite gun rag and believe the bigger is always better mentality. Maybe we should all through away our archery equipment because "it doesn't hit hard enough". Maybe.......


----------



## duckp

Amen.


----------



## pre-war

Maybe you should 'throw' your arrows away. If you 'through' them away they might not stay throughed. :lol:


----------



## zogman

This is just like Chevy, Ford or Dodge. Or Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads. Good entertainment but not going to change anyones mind. :rollin: :bop: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## alleyyooper

My dad had a friend who was a great one when it came to hunting and fishing. He started hunting on my dads farm in 1963, About 1970 or so he shows up with a brand new scoped Winchester Model 100 in 308. He shot about a box of shells thru it that first time and called it good when he could hit a paper plate 3 times in a row at the base of our sand hill 147 yards away.
Every year that he got a shot at a deer he would wound one so we would end up tracking it some times for miles.
In 1973 I bought my scoped Remington 700 in 243. My dads friend was a wise guy so he started in picking on me for my *PEA SHOOTER* My brother owned a scoped Winchester Model 70 in 243 and not being one to take crap from any one invited him to our range where we had apples, pumpkins, milk jugs full of water and some milk jug caps. Amazing how my brother and I could make apple sauce pumpkin pie filling and $5.00 for every milk jug cap we shot.
2 days latter was opening day My brother shot his buck early in the morning, my dads friend shot one just about noon which of course we had to track for some little distance. I got my buck that afternoon. That evening when we were skining ours my brother had shot his in the neck just behind the head, mine was back farther on the neck, dads friend had two in the guts and one that got a lucky bounce off a rib and took the bottom of the heart off. Hardly heard another word about *PEA SHOOTER *crap from him again but if he did we would invite him to the range with his wallet then he would shut up.

I own a Remington 700 in 308. It is a good rifle and will kill deer dead with out problem but like any other caliber you need to pratiac shooting the rifle instead of shooting your mouth off.

And now I have again broken one of my rules, trying to get my point across over and over.
Good bye!!!!

 Al


----------



## pre-war

alleyyooper said:


> I'm 64 years old, If there is one thing I have learned in life it is that it is useless to try to correct the mind set of some people.
> It gets annoying, builds the blood pressure and you gain nothing.
> Explain your view/findings, walk away and do some thing fun like shooting a varmit with a 243.
> Al


What about your "mindset"? Does that ever need correcting?


----------



## huntin1

pre-war said:


> alleyyooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 64 years old, If there is one thing I have learned in life it is that it is useless to try to correct the mind set of some people.
> It gets annoying, builds the blood pressure and you gain nothing.
> Explain your view/findings, walk away and do some thing fun like shooting a varmit with a 243.
> Al
> 
> 
> 
> What about your "mindset"? Does that ever need correcting?
Click to expand...

Does yours?

You are trying to convince us that the 243 is too small for deer. Perhaps it is your mindset that needs correcting.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano

I started off shooting deer with the 243, they're a great round. I've shot deer with 85g HPBT's, 85g soft points, 87g HPBT match, 87g Vmax, and 90g Berger. They all kill deer very well. I really liked how the 90g Bergers shot and they hit like lightening. A 243 is a very capable round for deer.

xdeano


----------



## blaek

A .243 is a perfect caliber deer rifle. It does not kick much and that is great when you are still hunting up in a tree. Like other posts have said , a bad shot is a bad shot no matter what caliber. Practice a little and if you have a scope make sure its scoped in good.


----------



## huntingmaniac

Killed one at 450 yrds w/ 100 grain Federal :sniper:


----------



## Leonten

I just love these campfire debates. Out here (central California coast) the 243 is a very common cartridge. I've witnessed many deer killed with it and is a dandy deer slayer. My favorite gun/cartridge is a Ruger M77 RL ultra light in 257 Ackley Improved. It has a 20" barrel and I shoot 100 grain Ballistic tips with it. I've never lost a deer I hit with it. I have however lost a deer with a 270, ugh, I gut shot it, yeah my bad. It was broadside at about 100 yards, standing. As I was squeezing the trigger, the sight picture moved slightly back, rather than unsqueeze the trigger I maintained pressure and started to move the sight back to the lungs. The gun went off & the sight picture was too far back. I could have been using a 338 mag and still lost that deer. My 257 is about equal to the 243 and from my experience it is also a dandy deer slayer. I don't kid myself, if I do my part I get a deer, if I don't, the deer can get away. If it gets away, I replay the shot in my head & I can come up with the reason why that animal got away. I will admit when I didn't do my part. But, sitting around the campfire almost nobody else will admit to making a bad shot. It's always the caliber that didn't do its part (in their minds). I've killed deer with a handgun, rifle, shotgun & bow. Bullet placement is the key. And I practice year round, with several rifles. Most of the guys that loose deer, only sighted in their rifles a few weeks before the season and only shot from the bench......They wound a lot of deer, with all kinds of calibers. It's been my experience that the lower recoil for the 243 & 257 helps the shooter become a better shot. The 257 is my favorite, but I also hunt with a couple of magnums too. Shot placement is first, the size & speed of the bullet is secondary. I'd recommend the 243 to anyone, its a fine deer cartridge.


----------



## scorpiont52

my grandaughter hunted this year with a 243 and wasent a good one, she hit at least 2 deer but couldent find them,,some blood but no deer,,,,it very well could of been her shooting as well, so we will practice alot this summer, my ? is if i dec to keep the 243 and not move up to a bigger gun,,what is a good bullet to use, i used a federal pre 100gr serria gameking,, but looking for something differant this time..some thingh that will open a channel for good blood,, i hunt in open fields and brush,,,so need something that will hold up...


----------



## spentwings

scorpiont52 said:


> my grandaughter hunted this year with a 243 and wasent a good one, she hit at least 2 deer but couldent find them,,some blood but no deer,,,,it very well could of been her shooting as well, so we will practice alot this summer, my ? is if i dec to keep the 243 and not move up to a bigger gun,,what is a good bullet to use, i used a federal pre 100gr serria gameking,, but looking for something differant this time..some thingh that will open a channel for good blood,, i hunt in open fields and brush,,,so need something that will hold up...


Since it's me,,,no surprise when I say there ain't nothing wrong with the .243 :lol: .
Since I also get the impression you don't reload,,,here's a couple of factories to consider.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104532480
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t104532480


----------



## duckp

http://www.6mmbr.com/243Win.html


----------



## Plainsman

> Calibers, cartridges and guns are tools, not sentimental pieces.


WHAT? Please, please, my ears didn't hear that.


----------



## People

I should have read this a long time ago.

To hunt any where you "hunters" should be required to take a shooting test.

Is the 243W good enough for ethically harvesting deer? Heck yes. Can every one ethically harvest deer with it? Heck no.

Why is that?

Is it because most "hunters" are slobs? I will not go there but everyone here knows how I hunt and I can tell you from first hand observation that shooting a few rds to sight in your rifle does not make any one capable of taking a running shot on deer. Heck for some it does not mean they can take a shot off the hood at a deer 125yds out there.

If you go back to one of my posts I tell a story about hunting with my friend and his family. They all shoot 30-06 rifles except my friend who shoots a 243W. In this story you will read about how they lost too many deer. So with that being said I guess the 30-06 is too small.

Maybe it all comes down to how we shoot. If you are a slob you need a bigger rifle to give you a false since of security thinking foot pounds of energy will take up for being a slob.

Chuck Norris runs on batteries. Specifically, Die Hards.


----------



## scorpiont52

dose anyone know anything about this ammo for a 243,,,,,,,,,Winchester Supreme Elite Ammo with 95gr XP3


----------



## alleyyooper

My recommendtion is to buy some shells with a bullet you might like. Also buy some bulistic gel, fill milk jugs with water, wet thick phone books or stacks of wet news paper.
Shoot the medim you chose and then take a look at the damage done in one shot. In all but the milk jugs of water the bullet Should have started to expand just a fraction of and inch in the medium and I want mine spent with in 9 to 10 inches inside. 
Milk jugs should have blowed tops and the body look as if a drunk mad nijia had worked the jug over with a sword.

When you find the bullet you like the performanc of buy a whole big bunch of them and use them up at the range before the season starts. Save a box for the season, they have a way of not being stocked in stores when you want some or they are discontuied. Go spend time watching deer in fields and learn how to control emotions so you don't get buck fever.

 Al


----------



## fisch94

My wife killed a buck again this fall with her 22-250 shooting 55 grain, one shot and humane. i think you will be just fine dont over think it. find a gun and ammo your comfortable and accurate with and you will be golden.


----------



## Rumpig69

I use a Tikka T3 Lite .243 and a Savage Model 16 7mm-08.
I'm a begginer, I hunt RED deer with my .243 and have never lost 1 yet.
I currently head shoot becuase i waste less meat that way.
A Fedral 100gr sp Factory load is all i started with but now reload my own.
Killing out to 200-300mtr for me is fast and efficent, they never move more then 5mtr from point of impact.
The .243 and 7mm-08 are more or less the same recoil for me taking into account the model of rifles.


----------



## goosejerky

I have used a savage 243 since I was in 7th grade and I am now 17 and probably have shot around 15 deer with it and all shots were broadside and straight on chest shots all under 150 yards. I have only shot one deer that I couldn't shot but fortunately found her the next morning but the coyotes ate on her already. My little brother just started this year and shot a buck and 2 does each with one shot all under a 100 yds. so I think the 243 is a great gun for deer (100grain) and yotes (85grain). Just always know where the bullet is going to enter and exit on an animal to make sure the bullet takes out the lungs then ur in great shape. :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2

In capable hands the 243 is a capable deer killer within it's limitations. It IS NOT a carttridge unseasoned shooters should use for 300 yard plus running shots. I personally will not use it for a standing shot over 300 yards. Just because it may be able to take a coyote out at 500 yards does not make it a 500 yard deer cartridge. Funny how many will start their kids with a 243 yet won't use one themselves because they claim it is too small. It also depends where you are hunting. a 250-300 lb northern whitetail is a lot more to kill than a 115 lb southern whitetail.


----------



## KurtR

500 with an experienced and practiced 6mm shooter 500 yds would be a dead deer north or south. For the guy that shoots the night before season i dont care what they shoot it is not good.


----------



## spentwings

Back in the day when sportsmanship to me meant having a deer hanging in the garage, I made my longest
shot ever on a deer. A paced 310 yd, second shot, spined doe, using a 30-06 open sighted Gamemaster.
Today, considering my skill level, I wouldn't attempt a running shot much above 200 yds no matter what
the caliber and certainly not with open sights.
But getting back to the .243, place a decent bullet through a deer's vitals and it's dead. 
Anyone who says differently is blaming caliber for bad shooting. :crybaby:


----------



## spentwings

Did I say 200 yds? Make that 150!


----------



## huntnmike

I have also killed many deer in many different calibers... 
I reload all my own loads.. and we get get down to the nitty gritty of talking componets to balistics..

I still believe the three most important things to HARVESTING deer are

1 SHOT PLACEMENT- we all know the kill zone, keep it that way and dont make stupid decisions on a animal that your not sure you can kill, wait for the right shot

2 BE COMFERTABLE, CONFIDENT IN YOUR FIREARM- like you read above get out all year round.. shoot the crap outta that thing till you know exactly how its going to shoot in every climate and shooting position.

3 IF YOU WANT TO KILL DEER USE BARNES BULLETS!!! HAHA SORRY IM A BARNES BULLETS FAN IF YOU HAVE NEVER USED THEM, LOOK THEM UP AND TRY THEM OUT.. I SHOOT A .308 WIN WITH A 165 TSX AND IT JUST SLAYS.... DEER IS DEAD IN ITS TRACKS EVERY YEAR.

JUST MY OPIONION NOTHING PROFESSIONAL.


----------



## KurtR

give the 130grn barnes a look with the 308 the added fps could make it compared to thors hammer.


----------



## Gunny

pre-war said:


> i don't need no stinkin tv, i gots me a radio
> who needs a automobile....i got's two good feet
> i get me a newspaper every morning...what could a computer possibly do for me? i ain't about to find out.


In that case why use those pu$$y .30 cals. Anyone with any knoledge on the subject of ballistic coeffientscan tell you that you cant kill a thin skinned deer without one of these...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... sDcco#t=0s

There is no need for trailing said deer like you would with a 416 Remmington...

oke:


----------

